# Underage girl lies about age on MySpace and has sex with man. Does justice prevail?



## explicitkarma (Jun 1, 2008)

Haha, no.

Link.



> ORANGE COUNTy, Fla. -- A 13-year-old girl's sexual shenanigans have put a second man behind bars. Morris Williams, 22, told the judge he thought the girl was 18-years-old, but he found out Tuesday that ignorance is not a defense.
> 
> Morris Williams' mother wailed as he went off to jail. The judge asked for media not to show 13-year-old Alisha Dean's face in court, but her pictures are all over her MySpace page and they portray a sexy, 19-year-old divorced woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jun 1, 2008)

stupid whore, some how i get the feeling she's doing it deliberately knowing she won't be the one punished and daddy dearest ain't telling his daughter to stop


----------



## Perseverance (Jun 1, 2008)

That's deep, but i wouldn't ever try meeting a chick online. He should've gone to clubs/adult social area's and found himself a girl he can know is 18+.


----------



## House (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, she is quite a bitch, huh?

Always remember guys, have a look at her ID before getting laid.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jun 1, 2008)

This so warrants *"It's a trap!"*


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't think with your penor gents. You might get trapped.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh wow, about the lying, he should've been wary. In my own myspace i said i was 18, when im only 15, so ya, lots of teens do that.

This girl's just horny n wanted 2 get laid. Arent there other 13 yr olds @ her school who want a quick fuck? Why go for these older guys she meets online...unless...she's ugly?!

Also, when he met her, didn't he think she looked a tad bit young...or at least unlike the picture?

LOL @ dad's comment about that's what stupid lil kids do, i remember being a stupid lil kid, n i neva did shit like this dat can get someone in jail n ruin their life


----------



## King of heaven (Jun 1, 2008)

Poor guy , she is a serial trappist .


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jun 1, 2008)

Poor guy.

He is kind of an idiot though.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Jun 1, 2008)

5 years for this? ridiculous! why not death sentence?


----------



## House (Jun 1, 2008)

Lezard_Valeth said:


> 5 years for this? ridiculous! why not death sentence?



The only reason he wasn't sentenced to death was that the complete 
death row is already full.

What a lucky bastard.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 1, 2008)

what a stupid little bitch! she wouldhave had her computer taken away permanently if she'd been my kid. poor judgement? my ass! she knows exactly what she's doing! however the girl looks only 14 or maybe 15 at the oldest. nowhere near 18 or 19! wtf happened to asking for id if they look a bit young?


----------



## Flagg1982 (Jun 1, 2008)

Where's Chris Hansen when you need him ?


----------



## Trias (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, what a retardness. That's what happens when over sensitive anti-p*d*p**** nazis make the laws. And no, this is not a sarcasm. Having no problem to throw a persons life away just because that person have feelings that he doesn't have control on, is no different than being a nazi. Legal action should be taken against those pedophiles who DO act though, but when the justice is clouded, instead of fucking little  bitches like that, some guy who just didn't ask for her ID gets the sentence.

 Yes, I have to ask for her fucking ID just in order to avoid situations like these? And not have sex if that person, says, forgot her ID or something? Yeah, seems like a really good way to ruin a relationship.

 Her father is also a bastard that should be beaten into a pulp, really. This happened already once and he still can't control actions of a little 13 year tramp, and still calls for guy to be prisoned, even after guy simply went to his father after that? Wow, really, pulp may've been too good for him.

_I guess we just sit back and count how many after this._ That sums it up, really.


----------



## Toby (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, why didn't the court order the girl to correct the misleading details or delete the page? This isn't _To Catch a Predator_.

I guess that the law rules out the possibility that a young person can be exploiting the system. Which is pretty amazing. I would have thought it obvious that the girl's intent would be relevant to the consequence of her misinforming information, but oh well.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 1, 2008)

WTF is wrong with system. Guilty people are being released due to overcrowding in prisons, yet innocent people are being put away for the actions of others. That little tramp knows the gravity of her actions and yet continues. The father is the one who should be put in prison for continuously failing to prevent his daughter from doing these things. Only then will he know how it feels to have your life ruined due to a lying little bitch


----------



## zuul (Jun 1, 2008)

The little bitch should be the one butt-raped in prison.

I hope her a shitty life full of abuses.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 1, 2008)

Toby_Christ said:


> Wow, why didn't the court order the girl to correct the misleading details or delete the page? This isn't _To Catch a Predator_.
> 
> I guess that the law rules out the possibility that a young person can be exploiting the system. Which is pretty amazing. I would have thought it obvious that the girl's intent would be relevant to the consequence of her misinforming information, but oh well.



What this person said, only my post would sound even more outraged. She's duped two guys with a misleading page filled with falsified information. The law needs to stop protectings people like this girl and start _punishing_ them. This guy, for his fucking, was truly fucked by the law. Every single piece of information and evidence says the man was tricked, didn't know her age, and actually tried to do the right thing by going to the girl's father.

And the least they could've done was order the girl to remove or make large-scale corrections to her page. Not doing so is laughable.

There was no justice here. Don't get me started on the egregious parenting.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2008)

*What the fuck...?*

Kill that bitch


----------



## T4R0K (Jun 1, 2008)

WOAH ! Orange Country ! I was there once ! Good thing I'm too scared to hit on girls, I avoided prison !


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope she gets kinda lynched.  (not to death)


----------



## Batman (Jun 1, 2008)

hmm, that's a bit ridiculous. Another life ruined.


----------



## Adrianhamm (Jun 1, 2008)

Ichiban-nin said:


> This so warrants *"It's a trap!"*



All you had to do was ask.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jun 1, 2008)

Who made these rules? Does most of the people really think this is fair? Seems no one is objecting there ...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 1, 2008)

That's just disgusting. Hiding behind the law like a coward, and the parents have yet to do anything about it.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 1, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Oh wow, about the lying, he should've been wary. In my own myspace i said i was 18, when im only 15, so ya, lots of teens do that.
> 
> This girl's just horny n wanted 2 get laid. Arent there other 13 yr olds @ her school who want a quick fuck? Why go for these older guys she meets online...unless...she's ugly?!



As far as i know, girls tend to go for older guys. That's fairly common. After all, why should they pick some "inexperienced kid" when they could go for the "real thing"?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2008)

This pisses me off, I understand why the father was pissed but he should at least punish his daughter for making a whore of herself and delete her myspace page, this is her fault anyway.

I can;t blame the guy for mistaking the girl's age, you'd be surprised about old some teenagers look this days.


----------



## limatt (Jun 1, 2008)

girls put your real age on myspace


----------



## explicitkarma (Jun 1, 2008)

If "ignorance does not protect you" is now the basis of American justice...

inb4 people planting drugs in those judges automobiles.

"I did not know there were drugs in here! They must have been planted! _Someone must be tricking me."_

Sorry, judge. Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 1, 2008)

> Also, when he met her, didn't he think she looked a tad bit young...or at least unlike the picture?


She probably looked like she was 15 or 16, and the guy either thought_ "she looks younger that her age" _or _"well, 18 or 16, that's not such a big difference and besides consensual sex in the missionnary position has always been my craziest fetish and she's willing to fulfill it"_.

Also, obviously the law is retarded and the girl is a bitch. After 5 years in prison, that poor guy will either be broken, or a hardcore criminal. Seriously, laws need to acknowledge that people under 18 are people (as opposed to inanimate objects); thus they are able to express stuff and have some responsabilities.

Anyway, if the girl was not punished, at least the parents should be.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, baby prostitute in the making


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, the girl's dad is a pretty huge idiot. 

Though the guy really should have been able to see with his own eyes that she was younger than 18.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2008)

she'll probably get bricks thrown thru her window, or get retalitation raped for real, that myspace vigilantism is pretty effective.  But i would have never met her father once i knew she was underage, i woulda just moved


----------



## Kairi (Jun 1, 2008)

Wtf. 
What a mini prostitue. How can she do something like that? And the father saying "Oh she has poor judgement". Pshh, Poor judgment my ass. The girl new EXACTLY what she was doing just to get laid. The hell is she horny for? How old is she? 13? My age and I ain't even like that. That just says something.

Also, they never told her to take down those pictures? Or gave her punishment or something? If you ask me I say the girl should be in juvy


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope she gets lynched in some way. She really deserves it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

Bitch needs a slap and do the parents know they gave birth to a whore? If my 13 year old daughter was spending all night outside she'd be sent to the army


----------



## lollipop (Jun 1, 2008)

the guy's an idiot not doubt


----------



## Sasori (Jun 1, 2008)

Can I get a link to her myspace please ?

13 yr old girl wanting to have illegal sex with older men? Yes pl0x


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2008)

lollipop said:


> the guy's an idiot not doubt



Its not his fault, you'd be surprised how some teenages can look older than their real age.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jun 1, 2008)

Pics of the whore?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

> the guy's an idiot not doubt



And the girls a little tramp, and the parents should be shot for allowing her to get away with sending two guys to prison.


----------



## Denji (Jun 1, 2008)

There is no justice when this little tramp gets away with ruining two men's lives.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Razgriez (Jun 1, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Oh wow, about the lying, he should've been wary. In my own myspace i said i was 18, when im only 15, so ya, lots of teens do that.
> 
> This girl's just horny n wanted 2 get laid. Arent there other 13 yr olds @ her school who want a quick fuck? Why go for these older guys she meets online...unless...she's ugly?!
> 
> ...



Ive seen some pics of 13 year olds who look like they are at least 18. Some girls just mature physically pretty quick.

Yeah unfortunately our justice system is a little jacked up when it comes to these situations. The woman is always right.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 1, 2008)

death to that little bitch


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 1, 2008)

Typical stupid slut doing stupid shit.


----------



## Rayy-Chull<3 (Jun 1, 2008)

her parents need to do something.this is the 2nd time..maybe the 3rd will knock her straight(she'll probally end up getting stalked and raped by some 50 or 60 yr old)


----------



## Creator (Jun 1, 2008)

*Facepalm* Society these days. *Facepalm*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2008)

i'd hit it


----------



## pearl_master (Jun 1, 2008)

The term "jailbait" come to mind.
well what i think is that young teenage girls are looking older and older, with more wearing make up and grown up cloths as well as developing earlier. i feel sorry for the men in one sense, but at the same time they were foolish they should have checked her age, which is easier said than done when the girl in question in a constant liar living a second life


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 1, 2008)

_she looks manish  _


----------



## spaZ (Jun 1, 2008)

They really should start punishing the underage also since they know what they are doing if its something like that..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't get it can't she find 13 year olds to fuck? I remember being that age, I would have humped a tree


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 1, 2008)

She should go to jail six years


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jun 1, 2008)

I find it lazy and immature that the parents aren't doing anything to prevent this from happening again in the future.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 1, 2008)

I call bullshit of the highest order. This tramp has full knowledge of her actions and yet she gets no punishment but the guy does? Even worse is that he tried to do the right thing and her father can only put up that nonchalant attitude? Give me a fucking break.

Wouldn't touch that with a 10 inch pole.


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Jun 1, 2008)

I think I live near orange county...but I'm not sure since my city is in at least 3 counties 

did they get a movie of it? 

I don't think the guy shoulda gone to jail...but I'd have to see the girl first to determine whether or not he was a huge idiot or not.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 1, 2008)

Why does she have to go for older men?  There has to be SOME straight teenage males in her community.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _she looks manish  _



send me the pic


----------



## Juubi (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope that little bitch gets raped one day


----------



## kulgan18 (Jun 1, 2008)

> "He was like 'well, she's 13,'" Williams said of a conversation with Dean's father.
> 
> Williams said he never did it again, but Dean has done it before with 24-year-old Darwin Mills. Mills was sentenced to five years in prison.
> 
> ...



Nice parenting asshole.

His daughter keeps lying about her age and having sex with older men and thats all he has to say?.

This is seriously fuck up.
From what the fuck should the system protect her?. You know the girl is just gonna keep doing this. She is just gonna find more guys.

This is what i dont support the statutory rape laws. They should consider ALL circumstances besides age, like i dont know if the her is a lying piece of shit and that keeps doing this over and over, besides being consentual.

Doesnt look like the dad is gonna help at all.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jun 1, 2008)

What a stupid whore, she's the one should get in trouble.


.....probably banged the judge to get out of any possible punishment, filthy little whore


----------



## Ikbenik (Jun 1, 2008)

Only in America 

Ignorance is not an excuse? Oh please! Isn't that what the American government always does? Using ignorance as an excuse. We didn't know that Saddam had no Nuclear devices so we had to attack Iraq. I didn't know that the war would cost so much, but dont blame me George Walker Bush.


----------



## Garlock (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh god, big fucking facepalm.

Ok, first off, its the guys fault for not ensuring she is of age, which could be done by dates or subliminally (Ask her to go get a pack of cigs, drink etc.) If she has a fake ID, then you have evidence that she has a dual identity, which hopefully you can snag from her after she has sex with you as proof. In this case, if she tries to send you to jail, you can send her (its a felony to carry a fake ID in the state of florida)

Honestly though, would you fuck a girl that looks like this: 



and she is saying now she is 16:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2008)

Doc Watson said:


> Oh god, big fucking facepalm.
> 
> Ok, first off, its the guys fault for not ensuring she is of age, which could be done by dates or subliminally (Ask her to go get a pack of cigs, drink etc.) If she has a fake ID, then you have evidence that she has a dual identity, which hopefully you can snag from her after she has sex with you as proof. In this case, if she tries to send you to jail, you can send her (its a felony to carry a fake ID in the state of florida)
> 
> ...



ewww the poor guy got 5 years for this!!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

what the hell
this is nuts damn america


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw a picture of her, huge tits...I can see why he did it.

"God Plz Help Me I Need You I'm Goin throgh So Much Shyt N I Can't Make It. Lord Plz Fight My Battle. HELP ME, REMAKE ME, N RECREATE MY LYFE!!"


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 1, 2008)

Omg this is so funny lol, really


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope i don't go to jail when i get caught


----------



## Garlock (Jun 1, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I saw a picture of her, huge tits...I can see why he did it.
> 
> "God Plz Help Me I Need You I'm Goin throgh So Much Shyt N I Can't Make It. Lord Plz Fight My Battle. HELP ME, REMAKE ME, N RECREATE MY LYFE!!"



Mah boi, Tits, ass, body, and face are everything! You can have a woman with a wonderful rack, but its no fun when she has a face that looks like a dog's leftovers.

Yes the paperbag method would work, but you can't put yourself down like that! A man must always have standards (i.e. I don't fuck women who weigh more than 130, have a bad face, or have fat rolls. She also has to fit into a size 4  or smaller.)

Tits are always a plus, and when you have standards, you get better women each time.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 1, 2008)

I seriously am going to ask for no less than 2 forms of ID before having sex with any girl from now on.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol...how do you mistake persons whom are 13 between 18...?



...


I think that the man told the girl to tel the cops that he didn't know her age so that he wouldn't get in trouble, and she would get away with sex....


----------



## Demitrix (Jun 1, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Lol...how do you mistake persons whom are 13 between 18...?



Ive seen .... uncountable amount of girls who are 13-14 who look 18.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 1, 2008)

Heh.

I didn't get caught, at least.

Girls lie all the time.

They're just horny little sluts.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Jun 1, 2008)

how lovely, justice shall always prevail!!  



would it be terrible for me to want to hurt the child's parents more than the other two in the case? (the man should not have gone to prison for 5 years, maybe one, the whole not knowing thing should have brought down the years by at least a few, and obviously the child should be mega slapped and taught some friggin' restraint)


----------



## SpitefulSerpent5 (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope that slut's proud of herself. She's ruined two guy's lives, just because she wanted to feel mature and loved. Her MySpace message asking for help is laughable. Sluts like her don't deserve forgiveness in my opinion. God should give you as many years in hell as they got in jail before even THINKING about forgiving her. If it were up to me, those men wouldn't even be getting charged, while her FATHER would be the one in jail for neglect, since he obviously doesn't know how to raise a child. SHE should be in some sort of therapy program or be shipped of to Thailand where child hookers are accepted.

Fucking slut...those guys had real lives. Now her immaturity is going to follow them for the rest of their lives. They don't deserve that. I'll be praying for them.

The part that pisses me off the most is that the last guy WENT TO HER FATHER to try and get her some help. Once he found out, he tried to let her Dad know, thinking that he was a decent father and would try to straighten his daughter out. Too bad he was wrong. Both deserve to rot in hell.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not a pedo (only like women that are 25-35), but they should lower the AOC to 13. Or just abolish it.

Weren't those guys ever teenagers? The only thing teenagers think is sex.

This reminds me of those laws that are against teenage boys having access to porn. This is ridiculous. I doubt that there is any straight teenage boy that has never watched porn.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

*FacePalm*.......*Sighs*....This little bitch is way outta control.....

Where's Maury when you need him?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *FacePalm*.......*Sighs*....This little bitch is way outta control.....
> 
> Where's Maury when you need him?



You are...NOT the father! But your still going to jail


----------



## Cair (Jun 1, 2008)

Ugh, the poor guy. I hate Myspace sluts like that. They make the world fail one sex session at a time. =\


----------



## E (Jun 1, 2008)

dumb ho

i would like to donkey punch her out of rage


----------



## Table (Jun 1, 2008)

That girl...  13 is not too young to know that sex with an older man is a no no, especially considering she did it before.

But, why would the guy go to her father?


----------



## LayZ (Jun 1, 2008)

This isn't the first time a girl's lie has sent an innocent guy to jail.  And it won't be the last. 

Tough break dude, don't drop the soap.


----------



## E (Jun 1, 2008)

he wanted to try to get *some* cool points


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Jun 1, 2008)

Table said:


> That     ...  13 is not too young to know that     with an older man is a no no, especially considering she did it before.
> 
> But, why would the guy go to her father?



because he probably believed that the man didnt know what the child was doing and would disipline her accordingly. too bad the dude is too lazy to do anyhting about the kid


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 1, 2008)

The sad part is, this man will be considered a sex-offender for the rest of his life. And when he gets out of jail, he will forever be shunned for being a sex-offender. Hell, some psycho parent may even someday murder him out of fear for their children.


----------



## muishot (Jun 1, 2008)

Table said:


> That girl...  13 is not too young to know that sex with an older man is a no no, especially considering she did it before.
> 
> But, *why would the guy go to her father?*



That says that he is not a p*d*p****.  I believe him.  

I don't know.  I believe there should be some kind of law for this kind of thing.  Girls now a day grow up so fast.  And many don't look their age.  They mature so far beyond their age that it is very difficult for a man or any man to be able to tell their real age.  

And any male on this forum would agree with me that men are particularly vulnerable to this kind of things (being charge of having sex with a minor, child molestation, etc.) when an underage girl pose as a grown adult.  

Common sense says that when a man is arouse or present an opportunity to have sex, especially with a hot babe, most if not all don't want to waste any time at all.  They wouldn't want to jeopardized their chance at having sex by asking the girl to show their IDs or something to verify their age.  

*If a girl say let's have sex, a man would rip off his shirt before she could even move an inch*.  There should be a common sense law to protect some of the man who are basically victims of those young girls who want to ruin their lives.  Some of those men are not pedophiles.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 1, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> because he probably believed that the man didnt know what the child was doing and would disipline her accordingly. too bad the dude is too lazy to do anyhting about the kid



If I was that girl's father and I found out that the lil bitch was doing, I woulda brought my belt faster than Bush can do something stupid.


----------



## scottlw (Jun 1, 2008)

lol damn thats nuts


----------



## Stalin (Jun 1, 2008)

I could understand why the father was angry at the man but he should really disiciplane the child.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 1, 2008)

^
*Cracks my belt*


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope she got AIDS from it all.


----------



## Goom (Jun 1, 2008)

WOW just wow.  This case is seriously something else.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 2, 2008)

That poor guy.  He shouldn't have gone all the way after one or two convo though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2008)

she was pretty good, looks like she has big tits, i would hit that if i thought she was 18, maybe not in florida though.  Fuckin florida laws, ignorance is not an excuse , fuck that .

Her myspace page seems remorseful now, fucking lame.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, any girls under 15 here?

I'm just asking.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2008)

Horny idiots, they should had punished the girl!
ooohhh daddy says theyll tell her to change her myspace, this is the 2nd folk in a row isnt?
She should had gone to jail or sumethin, the guy was a f**** victim!

alot of justice was done here.......NOT!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 2, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> she was pretty good, looks like she has big tits, i would hit that if i thought she was 18, maybe not in florida though.  Fuckin florida laws, ignorance is not an excuse , fuck that .
> 
> Her myspace page seems remorseful now, fucking lame.



Can ya provide the link?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 2, 2008)

I can understand why the dad is angry, but the dad also ought to discipline his daughter. The guy just happens to be a victim.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 2, 2008)

The girl needs to be sent to jail too, and the guy is also an idiot.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 2, 2008)

This really makes little sense. The funny thing is that it's not the first man that she's tricked. What I don't get is that, why did the parents report him after he came to them with how their daughter was. He actually did the responsible thing, after making an error, and he's punished? Justice really is blind.

The parents still went on to say that it's hard to control her, but she's 13. Is it that difficult to control her? Imagine when she's older. I can't believe that she'll be able to walk away, without a care in the world, while one man is facing 5 years and another, 1 year.

Two lives ruined, just like that.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for the guy, it?s not his fault he was so easily tricked.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not the guy's fault that the girl was a slut, and was seeking for older, stronger, and "larger" men.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

> The parents still went on to say that it's hard to control her,



Such bullshit, liberal parents, pfft. Theres a time when your child gives you no other choice, spank her!!


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 2, 2008)

That's messed up  Apparently it doesn't prevail.


----------



## syrup (Jun 2, 2008)

Teenagers nowadays = whores ... this one particularly evil whore


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 2, 2008)

wtf?
That's such bullshit.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 2, 2008)

She should be sent to prison too.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 2, 2008)

It's sad that men these days can even trust their partners for not pulling off some crazy shit liek this, damned jezebel hussys...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Can ya provide the link?



i saw it in a link a couple a pages back, i think...


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 2, 2008)

She's such a little slut.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow...and people call me whore.


----------



## iLurk (Jun 2, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#66 said:


> Wow...and people call me whore.




Want to have sex?

I have $5 on me.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Wilham (Jun 2, 2008)

If the girl is still running around late at night and still has her myspace up the parents should garner some of the responsibility. The guy should have been more cautious but still the parents are still letting her get away with this shit. This is the type of shit that really irritates me. Stupid people letting their kids do stupid shit and not beating their asses when they step out of line. God only nows if my daughter pulled this shit she would be an ass whooping like no other.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 2, 2008)

this 13 yr old is what's ruining myspace


----------



## Keile (Jun 2, 2008)

She screwed herself.

Wait..


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jun 4, 2008)

what disturbs me is that her dad doesn't seem to care to much about what his kid is doing.


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 4, 2008)

This is what liberalism has done to our society. I can't wait till we hear the news that a 12 year old gay boy fell in love with a man and they want to get married, I mean after all being queer is in right?

The more liberal idiots muddle the laws in America, the more damage it will do.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 4, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> This is what liberalism has done to our society. I can't wait till we hear the news that a 12 year old gay boy fell in love with a man and they want to get married, I mean after all being queer is in right?
> 
> The more liberal idiots muddle the laws in America, the more damage it will do.



I see I've met the conservative son of Simulacrum and Believe It. Never thought I'd see the day. Conservagasm going strong


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (Jun 4, 2008)

Obviously he was "lacking" if she felt he had to visit the joint for a bit...


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 5, 2008)

lol....Dumb ass. 

Remember what the almighty patrick star said.."Lying will get u no..."then his fuckin head comes off so i dont kno where that was goin...

But really, bitch brought it on herself u kno.


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2008)

This is.. this is fucked up beyond belief.  Both the girl and her parents are assholes.  We don't know what happened to the first guy, but the second?  As the girl's _father,_ why didn't he punish her for being thirteen and promiscuous?  There's no way I could bring charges up against that guy in good moral conscience.  What the girl did was wrong, and the guy IMO was in the right, that he went to the father after he found out.

I would have loved to be the judge in that case, or at least on the jury.  That's one fucked up ruling.


Edit-- I don't have a myspace.. does anyone else?  Is anyone watching her page?  I'm curious as to how much flaming she's gotten for being a fucking little cunt. 

(Someone should notify Anon..)

Also, I feel like the justice system has clearly failed.  If I had a lot of money, I'd seriously consider _helping_ this guy get an appeal.


----------



## explicitkarma (Jun 5, 2008)

SeventhDan said:


> This is what liberalism has done to our society. I can't wait till we hear the news that a 12 year old gay boy fell in love with a man and they want to get married, I mean after all being queer is in right?
> 
> The more liberal idiots muddle the laws in America, the more damage it will do.



Troll post is troll.


----------

